# Working with chain (pics)



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Spent another evening detailing a kit bashed car.










I wanted to put a hook on the top of each post and then string some chain between some of the posts.










A pair of small needle nosed pliers let me take a link off the end of 10LPI chain.










Using the pliers I was able to rework the link into a hook shape.










Pushing the hook into the soft basswood post and I was set.










I took a smaller link chain, one I had picked up at a garage sale, painted the silver chain with dark burnt umber acrylic paint and strung the chain between two of the posts.










The finished product. As always, comments and/or questions are welcome.

Best,
TJ


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

TJ; 

Great idea. Thanks for sharing. Alas, now that both of my daughters have grown up (the "baby" is now 35), my source for fine chain has dried up somewhat. Back in the day they were always getting their costume jewelry chains tangled. Sometimes I could untangle the chain. Sometimes the chain had to be "donated" for train projects. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 

Thanks for the comment. My wife and I often go garage sale hunting and I look for the cheap costume jewelery for appropriate sized chains. It's hit or (more often) miss. 

I've used the "chain link as hook" for a number of things and it has worked out very well. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I was thinking this









But your project would probably be an easier place to start









I usually just buy a couple 5 foot pieces of blackened chain from Ozark when I'm ordering stuff for other projects


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik, 

> But your project would probably be an easier place to start 

I'm all about "easier". 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Mic, 
Love that crawler, is it an Ertl? What scale is it? Makes a very nice flatcar load. 

Dale


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

TJ, thanks for the tip on the hook, great idea.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 

> thanks for the tip on the hook, great idea. 

Thank you for the feedback. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Dale, it's Spec Cast, and 1/25... They go on sale from time to time. - otherwise they're in the 'ouch' range.


----------

